# Resto-Mod 1963 Ariens 10ML60



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

I just finished getting this '63 10ML60 ready for winter. I bought this old gem a week ago, and finished it 6 days later. Has to be a personal record. I bought it for 20 bucks! Motor was missing a lot of parts, including the carb. Here's some pics.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you need a belt cover. you will love that predator engine


----------



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

Since the Tecumseh was a lost cause, I did the common theme and put on a Harbor Freight Predator 6.5hp. Very easy swap. 3/4 shaft matched my H60 shaft which was nice. All bolt holes matches and pulley was the right height. 

While I had it apart, I put a 3" pulley on along with a 1/2"x37" belt to replace the old beat belt. I also put 3/8" rubber mat in the impeller to help throw the snow a little better.

I then tore it down to spray it with some Chevy orange paint that I got from tractor supply.


----------



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

I have about 180 bucks total into this project. I wanted to pass this "build" along for anyone interested. I know it's not restored back to factory, but I saved it from the crusher. I built it to use it. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

I have the belt cover, it just wasn't shown in the pics above. @43128


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I see you also have a four legged helper. Mine always has to be in the garage when I am. Machine looks great.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

43128 said:


> you need a belt cover. you will love that predator engine



until it breaks and blows up...a Chinese made engine, is not going to last 40 years like the Tecumseh engine that was on there. get a reality check...really

that's like taking a pure bread pedigree dog with papers, and crossbreading it with the neighborhood stray Heinz 57 mutt...it sort of ruins the DNA 

or to make a better analogy- taking a 70 Hemi Cuda that had a 426 in it, and putting a Kia engine in it. "you're gonna love that new Kia 4 cylinder..." I don't think so...

the best thing to do there would be upgrade with a bigger Tecumseh engine like an HM80 or HM100

but at least the machine is saved for now...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Flat tire said:


> Since the Tecumseh was a lost cause, I did the common theme and put on a Harbor Freight Predator 6.5hp. Very easy swap. 3/4 shaft matched my H60 shaft which was nice. All bolt holes matches and pulley was the right height.
> 
> While I had it apart, I put a 3" pulley on along with a 1/2"x37" belt to replace the old beat belt. I also put 3/8" rubber mat in the impeller to help throw the snow a little better.
> 
> I then tore it down to spray it with some Chevy orange paint that I got from tractor supply.


 did someone grab that other blower in the ad ? looks like a Simplicity ?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You will like that Combination. Those Engines run and Work Well.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful job on the resto. Looks great and I'm sure will run for years to come.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You just Frankenstein-ed a classic! 

Looks nice, too bad you couldn't paint the nameplate white again and print yourself up a decal of the name?
I know this is done for model trains but the decals are smaller then the Arien name.
They do sell the decal paper for printers.

I am good with a small brush, I maybe would try to paint the Ariens name back on it then, after it drys real good tape it off and shoot the white. Or tape off the name and shoot it white then paint the name back on? The taping would be the hard part. Or maybe airbrush the name on? Have you ever used an air brush?
Or look for a name plate that is in good shape? Though I think that would be like looking for a needle in a hay stack?

Frankensteined and all it looks great.
Needs some pinstripe on it.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Not to discount BigEd's idea, but if you wanted to refresh the decals down the road you could go to clickitandstickit.com and he has many of the decals already to go. That's how I redid my nameplate, they are a perfect match. A lot of guys here use him for reproduction decals, he's really good.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

No problem Ray, thanks for the link.

I was just thinking that there might be a market for decals like this and was surprised that no one did it yet.
I can't find any snow bird decals there? I looked real quick, I would think the snowbird picture itself would sell.

He does get a good buck for some of them huh?
That is a lot easier then my ideal.

Thanks for the link, I bookmarked it.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

No prob Ed! He can repro anything if you have a decent pic of it and the dimensions. He's made a bunch for me from scratch for my blower and old snapper lawn mowers (my summer hobby). And about the price, yeah depending on colors and size, that's when the price seems to go up. But they are a good quality decal, and his turnaround time is usually pretty quick. He might have snowbird ones, maybe they just aren't posted, send him an email. I know a lot of the snapper ones he did for me never ended up on the site for one reason or another.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I was thinking about getting the snowbird in my other thread.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird.html

There is an older Arien close to me too, I am trying to put a date on it. I thought it was old but it has electric start. Searching for when they started electric start came up with nothing.

The more I think about getting another blower I am thinking I will get a machine that is a little newer and a lot larger.
I really have no time to screw around with older blowers right now.

Though that one snowbird is complete has all original parts etc and the bird (which I can't see) is probably in good shape.

I think I might be better just keeping my eyes opened for a newer but larger blower.
I will still keep my little Craftsman. She saved me a lot of backaches and has been faithful for around 14 years. 
I am still trying to figure out when I bought it.
Stuff like that I should have wrote in the manual and attach the price receipt in the manual.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that it is there great white buffalo. it is also headed to the boneyard.


----------



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> did someone grab that other blower in the ad ? looks like a Simplicity ?


Yeah, it sold before I could look at either. I was going to save both if no one had bought the simplicity. It was supposed to be in good shape, just a blown motor.


----------



## Flat tire (Nov 23, 2014)

I am in PA and we got about 2in of slush, I got excited at first thinking that I would be able to test this bad boy out.


----------

